

Statistical Aspects of Data Mining - yarapavan
http://sites.google.com/site/stats202/lecture-notes

======
mindcrime
There's an older - but possibly still useful - set of video lectures (a Google
Tech Talk series) covering this class from 2007. Day one is here:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRsMEl6PHhM>

------
sniW
This looks interesting. I'd been planning to learn R for a while, but never
got around to it.

The main course page includes homework problem sets (with solutions):

<http://sites.google.com/site/stats202/>

